

Tell HN: DuckDuckGo (ddg.gg) blocked in the UK by High Court(?) - ronaldx

Short form of DuckDuckGo site has been blocked in the UK, at least by EE and Virgin Media ISPs (two different sources).<p>&quot;We have been ordered by the High Court to prevent access to this website as it operates unlawfully. This is a legal obligation that we must comply with. The Court has found that the site and its users infringe copyright material in the UK.<p>EE does not monitor customer&#x27;s activities [sic] nor will we disclose personal details or any information about our customers to any third party unless legally compelled to do so.&quot;
======
MattBearman
Im on BT in the UK and it's not blocked for me, I suspect this is a mistake
that will be fixed (eventually).

Of course it does raise the much more important issue of how easy it is for
entire websites to be accidentally black listed.

Luckily they don't seem to be smart enough to block the IPs, just one (of
DDG's many) domain names.

------
ronaldx
This is the first time in my life where I have been genuinely disturbed by the
location of an apostrophe.

------
Velox
I'm on Virgin and it has been blocked for me. duckduckgo.com still works as
normal however.

------
VierScar
I don't think the High Court realises the site is a search engine... not a new
Pirate Bay.

------
ronaldx
Update for anyone following this:
[https://twitter.com/Guitaraholic/status/366945419751718913](https://twitter.com/Guitaraholic/status/366945419751718913)

------
joshu
This happened to del.icio.us, too. It was on some list briefly, which blocked
the site, and then removed from the list, but Virgin Media/NTL took years to
remove it.

------
helen842000
I am using EE in the UK, can confirm ddg.gg is still resolving to
duckduckgo.com

~~~
ronaldx
Problem seems to be fixed here as well; thanks for the update :)

------
dajomu
Seems to be working fine for me on EE, a temporary error perhaps?

------
devonbarrett
I guess that is what you get for not co-operating with GCHQ.

------
michalu
I am on Virgin and it's not blocked.

------
mcintyre1994
Talktalk here, no block.

------
pipnpip
No, it hasn't.

~~~
VierScar
Very abrupt... are you on EE or Virgin Media? Do you live in the UK?

Perhaps the OP can provide a screenshot as proof?

------
dancryer
ddg.gg still works for me on Virgin Media.

